# Hi all, Greetings!



## TKDMamaof6 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm also new here, but not to martial arts.  I took 3 years of TKD in college, and we had a bit of hapkido and jujitsu mixed in...now I'm in TKD again, and have been for nearly 3 years.  I'm getting my second degree black belt in April. 

All six of my daughters are in TKD (the two oldest are 1st degrees, the rest are color belts; the youngest just started in the tiger program, and she'll stay there for a loooong time). 

Hope to get to know some folks here!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello and welcome to MT!  We have a very active and knowledgeable group here on the Korean Martial Arts forums, and we're always happy to have another.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome to MT. hope you enjoy your time here. Feel free to sk almost any questio you want and hopefuly someone here will have the answere


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome to MT.

We have a big family here, and the taekwondo area in particular is quite active. Like most families, you'll see the occassional food fight, but we don't get put in timeout too often. 

It's always good to see families training together. My wife and older daughter are 4th geups, and my son is a 5th.

The family that kicks together, sticks together.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 1, 2012)

Greetings back at you, and welcome to MT........................


----------



## TKDMamaof6 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome.  I'll try to be good and not throw too much food. :ultracool


----------



## sfs982000 (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## stickarts (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 2, 2012)

TKDMamaof6 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm also new here, but not to martial arts.  I took 3 years of TKD in college, and we had a bit of hapkido and jujitsu mixed in...now I'm in TKD again, and have been for nearly 3 years.  *I'm getting my second degree black belt in April. *
> 
> ...



Thatd better be cucumber cool confidence Im reading 

Welcome to MT!


----------



## AnnunakiKungFu (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome! I am pretty new as well, hope to see ya around!


----------



## OKenpo942 (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to MT! Wow six daughters, I only have one and she is 7mo old! You must be proud! Early congrats on your 2nd Dan!


----------

